# Martysub w/iNuke 3k DSP plus 2 powered subs?



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Martysub w/iNuke 3k DSP plus 2 powered subs?
I have a marty sub with an inuke 3000dsp in bridged, I also have 2 PA-120 powered subs. Can I run the 2 PA-120s off of the iNuke 3000 also. I want to be able EQ the PAs with iNuke software.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Peculiar question – you want to connect powered speakers (which have their own built-in amplifiers) to an amplifier (the iNuke)?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Peculiar question – you want to connect powered speakers (which have their own built-in amplifiers) to an amplifier (the iNuke)? Regards, Wayne


Exactly, so that I can EQ all subs individually using the inuke software .


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks. There’s no way to do what you’re wanting. Best to EQ the powered speakers from your receive or whatever your front end is.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Thanks. There’s no way to do what you’re wanting. Best to EQ the powered speakers from your receive or whatever your front end is.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks. However, at the risk of sounding like a 5 year old, why not?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Because any equalizing the iNuke’s built-in DSP applies goes only to its speaker outputs. As such the only way to get an equalized signal to the powered speakers is to use the iNuke’s speaker outputs to provide a signal to the powered speaker’s inputs. The powered speaker inputs are looking for a signal that’s a few milliwatts, maybe a few watts at maximum. So you for sure don’t want to dump a few thousand watts into those inputs.

Make sense? :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Because any equalizing the iNuke’s built-in DSP applies goes only to its speaker outputs. As such the only way to get an equalized signal to the powered speakers is to use the iNuke’s speaker outputs to provide a signal to the powered speaker’s inputs. The powered speaker inputs are looking for a signal that’s a few milliwatts, maybe a few watts at maximum. So you for sure don’t want to dump a few thousand watts into those inputs.
> 
> Make sense? :T
> 
> ...


I think I'm confused, the PA-120 subs are 650 watt subs, the iNuke as of now runs my Martysub in bridged. Wouldn't the inuke's output be split in half out of channel A and channel B?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The capability of a powered sub’s internal amplifier has nothing to do with it. We’re talking about the powered sub’s _input signal._ Powered subs all have different output power (wattage) ratings, but they all have roughly the same requirements for their _input signals._ And no powered sub’s line inputs can handle more than a few watts at most. I’m sure the iNuke, even with its output “split in half,” is still considerably greater than a couple watts, is it not? 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The capability of a powered sub’s internal amplifier has nothing to do with it. We’re talking about the powered sub’s _input signal._ Powered subs all have different output power (wattage) ratings, but they all have roughly the same requirements for their _input signals._ And no powered sub’s line inputs can handle more than a few watts at most. I’m sure the iNuke, even with its output “split in half,” is still considerably greater than a couple watts, is it not?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks again, that makes sense, it's getting clearer.


----------

